# i need a name!



## OnlyOno

hi! i'm a little over 3 weeks old and just fell into the over-loving hands of onlyono.  quick! help me find a name before i am smothered to death with kisses!!! lol.




























also, anyone have a specific name for her color? she's totally one color, so she's self, right? standard ear. i'm just not sure what to call her coat. the pic of her in my hand (OMG she's so tiny) is pretty much her actual color. her undercoat is white-grey.

anywho, names i am considering include, but are not limited to:
~matisse (according to 2manyrats, hated picasso's work, strikes me as hilarious)
~salvador (for dali, because of her RIDONKULOUS whiskers, lol)
~waffle (i don't know, she's kind of waffle-colored)
~mackenzie (thorpe, an artist whose silly art represents childhood innocence and love, etc)

i like all of them, lol. help! also, i'm not opposed to other names.


----------



## Sky14

AAAAAWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think you should name her Cream.


----------



## OnlyOno

i actually had kittens named coffee and cream when i was little. found them in a warehouse. cute name, but i couldn't.  thanks though!


----------



## Sky14

How about Taffie? or whatever the candy is called.....


----------



## 2manyrats

I wish I could vote for Artemisia. lol!


----------



## Stephanie

I totally voted Salvador! I love Dali's paintings (wishes I could vote more than once LoL)


[edit] what about Dali??


----------



## Sara_C

Oooo, i like Dali too!


----------



## Poppyseed

What is her personality like? Is she playful and mischevious or is she more calm and loving? Is she an eater? That might help.

She looks so calm and loving to me from the pics personally. Is she a cuddler?


----------



## Inesita

I voted for Waffles, 'cause it sounds just so darn cute. I also like Matisse. Btw, she's beautiful.


----------



## OnlyOno

she's shy and a messy eater. she'll curl up in her little nestball if you approach her, but she's not opposed to being picked up. she's kind of a snuggler, but it could be that she's trying to burrow and get away, lol.

you can't change poll options huh? well, if i could, mackenzie and waffle would be out according to my boy. we decided to stick with artist names, and he knows a few mackenzies that he doesn't like.  dali is an option too, i only initially put salvador up because i like the sound of it, but dali is cute too.


----------



## Poppyseed

Casset would be a good one as well! I donno, she don't act like Dali lol but her whiskers remind me of him >_>

Waterhouse too. I love his work and her feminine nature fits that well. Hrm or perhaps.

Or even the soon to be famous illustrator Van Gilder >_> LMAO JK! JK!! That's me >_>

Sounds like you are leaning towards Dali though!


----------



## DonnaK

I said Waffle, but I struggled to choose between that and Metisse. I think Waffle is slightly more "fun" sounding. 

Beautiful new ratty you have there


----------



## OnlyOno

yeah, i dunno. it's a cute name, but it doesn't stick when i call her that. the boy likes matisse, which might work. cassatt is cute though, i'll look her up.


----------



## Poppyseed

I spelled it wrong! I'm a BAD ex art major lol

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_Cassatt

Mary Cassatt.


----------



## Rodere

lol What happens if you get a tie?


----------



## Dimitrius

I like Salvador, it just sounds nice, and goes well, phonetically, with Picasso.


----------



## OnlyOno

rodere said:


> lol What happens if you get a tie?


i'll weep inside, lol.

anywho, as far as artists go, i'm thinking it's starting to settle onto matisse. the boy likes it, because he thinks it's funny that matisse disliked picasso's art. he's hoping for rat war. of course, he was also hoping i would name her splinter and get 4 turtles, so i don't know how seriously you can take him. you'd just die if you knew what he's been calling the baby for the past day and a half, lol.


----------



## 2manyrats

What *has* he been calling her??


----------



## OnlyOno

****tard. use your imagination, lol. he's sweet, no really. but he dubbed her that after she partook in a suicidal leap off his arm, and he decided she wasn't the brightest creature out there. XD


----------



## OhBugger.

ooh, she's adorable!
I vote Waffle.


----------



## Sky14

What about taffie? I think her coat looks kinda like vanilla taffie. 

I kinda like Dali...


----------



## Sky14

Oh hey now that I think about it what about Vanilla???


----------



## Poppyseed

Buttercup from Princess Bride lol.

We will just throw names out till you settle, you do realise that huh?

Mattisse sounds cool though.


----------



## OnlyOno

i sure do. that's why it's hard to settle.  i like matisse, but i don't know if it's sticking. you know how when you name something, it's because that name just fits? so yeah, i dunno.


----------



## ladylady

I didnt want to call Poppy Poppy cus I thought it was a bit wet but it was all I thought of when I saw her wee face


----------



## Stephanie

I named iriqous after a dog I used to know he looks just liek him LoL


----------



## Sky14

Buttercup?

Honey?

Lilly?

I got LOOOOOOTS of names!!


----------



## Sky14

Any luck?

If you don't respond I'm going to swamp you with names... :twisted: LOL


----------



## OnlyOno

haha, okay okay everyone!

baby rat's official name is:
MOZART

 i love music, and decided that we can broaden our names database from the great painters to the great composers. they're all artists, aren't they? anywho, i think it's rather fitting, for whatever reason, and the boy and roommates have approved, so we're good.  yes, no, maybe so?


----------



## Sky14

.............I like it but does the ratsy? 

Oh and ummm Picasso is cute but next to Mozart he kinda looks like well...... a demon rat coming up from ****............lol He's still cute but THAT pic next to fuzzy sniffy Mozy.... LOL 

They'er both cute and I like the name!


----------



## Forensic

Mozart! That's a cute name! Yay!


----------



## Inesita

Hmm, Mozart. I like it! Picasso and Mozart, got a nice ring to it.


----------



## Poppyseed

Yay! I like it!


----------



## Ashadeen

I prefer Matisse  

About her color: She is a buff (or a beige how it is called in the USA)


----------



## OnlyOno

oh yay thanks! glad to get a response about her color. here, give me a sec to find a cuter pic of picasso (lord knows i have PLENTY of them, lol).


----------



## Spider

Doodlebug 
Spider


----------



## Sky14

That's a cuter pics combo.  lol

I like it.


----------



## 2manyrats

My friend had a boy named Sir Waffle, but he developed megacolon and died.  

I like Picasso & Mozart. Sounds good together.


----------



## OnlyOno

oh i'm so sorry to hear that. i'm sure that that has to be one of the worst ways to die, besides being eaten by a wild animal, especially since it usually strikes at such a young age. 

but thanks everybody for all your input and such. mozart is being less shy and although she is still a snuggler (especially in my shirt between, well, you know...), she is a little more interested in you when you open her cage up. i can't wait to get picasso and mozart together!


----------

